

Webcam2favicon - exercise in literate coffeescript - franze
https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/webcam2favicon

======
franze
hi, i coded/wrote this for my latest <http://www.viennajs.org/> meetup talk.
basically a midnight experiment in literate programming. the experimental
point is, the README.md you see the github repo is the actual source.

